
Why restaurants became so loud – and how to fight back - akshat_h
https://www.vox.com/2018/4/18/17168504/restaurants-noise-levels-loud-decibels
======
pedalpete
I'm surprised this article would miss that restaurants are designed to be
loud!

[https://www.bonappetit.com/test-
kitchen/ingredients/article/...](https://www.bonappetit.com/test-
kitchen/ingredients/article/3-reasons-why-restaurants-are-so-loud)

We spend more and eat quicker when in an aggressive loud environment.

~~~
DrScump
From the submitted article: "Both Zagat and Consumer Reports surveys have
found that excessive noise is the top complaint diners have, ahead of service,
crowds, or even food issues"

~~~
pedalpete
Yes, but complaints does not mean less $$ and that is what they are focused
on.

